# This has to be seen, to be believed



## Drone_pilot (Feb 22, 2007)

I had to watch this twice to 
make sure it was not a fake.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXtaGPUFPr8&NR[/youtube]


----------



## Matzos (Feb 22, 2007)

Do you know which air force it is from?


----------



## Bombardier (Feb 22, 2007)

Matzos said:


> Do you know which air force it is from?


 

This is the description for the video



> a very impressive clip of a helo with its rear wheels in the water so it can recover a rigid rib, this air crew have balls! prob 22 sqd R.A.F as they work alot with spec forces (not sure of boat crew but im thinking may be 29 comando as its there line of work!)


 
I dont know why the poster thinks 29 Cdo RA would be required to do this "line of work"


----------



## John A Silkstone (Feb 22, 2007)

Fantastic

Silky


----------



## Matzos (Feb 23, 2007)

22 Sqn are a SAR sqn flying Sea Kings, if it is RAF then it could be one of the aircraft attached to a SF Unit.


----------



## Hollis (Feb 23, 2007)

Definately looks do-able.  WOW..


----------

